# Your preferred location of a skyscraper city?



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

NY, HK and Chicago are the best examples for Coastel Skyscrapercities i think


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ZZ-II said:


> NY, HK and Chicago are the best examples for Coastel Skyscrapercities i think


I agree though Chicago is not technically *coastal*


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> NY, HK and Chicago are the best examples for Coastel Skyscrapercities i think


You can add Shanghai, Dubai, Singapore, Tokyo and few other cities to this list . Now HK is the best, IMHO but all others are quite amazing as well :yes:.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Coastal of course. :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Astralis said:


> You can add Shanghai, Dubai, Singapore, Tokyo and few other cities to this list . Now HK is the best, IMHO but all others are quite amazing as well :yes:.


Shanghai is a coastal city but its skyline is *not* on a coastal waterfront.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Shanghai is a coastal city but its skyline is *not* on a coastal waterfront.


Shanghai is actually a *river* city. No major development or urban core fronts the sea. The swath of Pudong facing the sea is pretty much empty besides the airport.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah... origins of Shanghai weren't on the sea but it grew so big that it reached the ocean area.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Shanghai is actually a *river* city. No major development or urban core fronts the sea. The swath of Pudong facing the sea is pretty much empty besides the airport.


Isn't that the same with London or Sydney?


----------



## Nõgesh (May 3, 2007)

Coastal or island.


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

WANCH said:


> Isn't that the same with London or Sydney?


London is a river city, Sydney isn't. It's located on the Sydney Harbour, not the Parramatta River (which ends further upstream)


----------

